# Damp in a Suntor 600S



## Suntorbaz (Jun 1, 2009)

We've had our 2007 Suntor for almost exactly 1 year. We took it back to Marquis for its service/habitation check - and it failed the latter. Apparently their dampometer (!) showed 100% around the water tank under the bench seat, with evidence there and elsewhere of the woodwork going soggy. Great news.
I note elsewhere on this forum posts about damp in Swifts, especially the 2007 model year, but they seem to concentrate on the pod - which is fine on our 'van.
At least Swift have agreed to sort the problem under warranty, but 'not until April' - which is b. annoying. Because of our circumstances, the 'van is the only escape pod we have and we rely on its ability to get us 'away from it all' frequently, if only for 2 or 3 days.
Are there any members around with similar experiences? Are Swift going to do a decent job?
This whole episode has put a dampener (sorry) on our enthusiasm for camping.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

At least Swift have agreed to fix it under warranty, so apart from some inconvenience you are receiving excellent service.

I wish the same could be said for those with a serious judder problem who have been browbeating Fiat for well over two years now - and some of them still have no idea if or when their vans will be fixed.

Start reading >> here << for nearly 2,700 posts on just one of the "judder" threads! 8O 8O

Look on the bright side . . . oh, and welcome to the forum. 

Dave 

Edit. Forgot to mention - if you pay your tenner to subscribe you will get access to the Search facility, and will then be able to find posts from any other members with a similar problem. Very handy it is too! 

Second edit to correct figures. Should have gone to Specsavers! :roll:


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Suntorbaz said:


> We've had our 2007 Suntor for almost exactly 1 year. We took it back to Marquis for its service/habitation check - and it failed the latter. Apparently their dampometer (!) showed 100% around the water tank under the bench seat, with evidence there and elsewhere of the woodwork going soggy. Great news.
> I note elsewhere on this forum posts about damp in Swifts, especially the 2007 model year, but they seem to concentrate on the pod - which is fine on our 'van.
> At least Swift have agreed to sort the problem under warranty, but 'not until April' - which is b. annoying. Because of our circumstances, the 'van is the only escape pod we have and we rely on its ability to get us 'away from it all' frequently, if only for 2 or 3 days.
> Are there any members around with similar experiences? Are Swift going to do a decent job?
> This whole episode has put a dampener (sorry) on our enthusiasm for camping.


Hi

Commiserations - I know how disappointing it is to find major problems in a new van.

Not sure which model Suntor you have as the base vehicle was changed in 2006/7 to the new shape. The damp floor problem seemed to affect only older shape vehicles. There are many examples of owners on here with rotten floors. Have a look at my post from 2008 - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-44048-rotten-floor-on-2005-swift-suntor-590pr.html

The Swift Factory repair is very good - better than new in fact. I think the actual repair at the factory should only take 2 - 3 weeks, so hopefully it won't spoil your holiday plans too much.


----------



## Suntorbaz (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. Nothing to do really but wait for Swift to do their thing.
I've seen the constant posts about the famous Fiat judder, and the reams of magazine articles. I have to say (touching wood) that I've never noticed any judder when reversing our 'van.
Cheers,

Barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't become paranoid about the scare stories Barry.

It is undoubtedly a nasty little problem if you have it, but only a relatively small proportion of owners report a serious judder.

They do report rather vigorously, and repeatedly of course . . . for which I don't blame them one bit, but if you haven't got it, don't let it bother you.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As a VERY satisfied Swift owner I would agree with Zeb's comment about not worrying too much until something occurs! Like him I feel very sorry for those that have encountered such a problem as the judder and would hope that it does get resolved.

Our Kontiki has given us great service and Swift have always been very willing to advise and assist when we have encountered problems.
I believe they are a responsible manufacturer keen to improve their product and willing to help where they can.

It is perhaps worth pointing out how unique they are in responding so quickly to posts on MHF - another commendable feature in my mind....

Dave


----------

